# Port for mp3 album art embedding



## andyzammy (Aug 27, 2011)

Hi!

I'm using picard for the tags. There is a plugin for the cover art but the system isn't perfect. I'm all for updating the database (haven't quite got the hang of it yet, my changes keep getting reverted) but even then sometimes picard can't get the album art in to the files (the db will only link to certain sources).

Does anyone know of a program that will embed album art in to mp3s?


----------



## ramonovski (Aug 28, 2011)

Try with Puddletag: http://puddletag.sourceforge.net/source/tagsources.html

Didn't try that feature yet since I download music (albums) properly ripped with cover art files included.

After 3 years I left the abandonware EasyTag back and I'm now a satisfied Puddletag user.


----------



## andyzammy (Aug 31, 2011)

ramonovski said:
			
		

> Try with Puddletag: http://puddletag.sourceforge.net/source/tagsources.html
> 
> Didn't try that feature yet since I download music (albums) properly ripped with cover art files included.
> 
> After 3 years I left the abandonware EasyTag back and I'm now a satisfied Puddletag user.



hey thanks for your reply!

I had a quick look on the site.. it just looks like an alternative to picard with only web based sources. Can you tell me if you are able to embed from local sources? I would just install the program and find out for myself but it appears that I've well and truly borked my install and am going to have to reinstall FBSD :S


----------



## ramonovski (Aug 31, 2011)

I'm not really sure of what are you referring to with "local sources", did you mean you have a local database?

Anyway, here you can read a very clear explanation of how tagging works in Puddletag.

Also you can import your whole music library but I think only works with QuodLibet player.

I hope you can solve your FreeBSD trouble =)


----------



## andyzammy (Sep 1, 2011)

ramonovski said:
			
		

> I'm not really sure of what are you referring to with "local sources", did you mean you have a local database?
> 
> Anyway, here you can read a very clear explanation of how tagging works in Puddletag.
> 
> ...



For example, if I musicbrainz doesn't want to embed the album art provided in amazon for whatever reason, will I be able to download it to my HD and use puddletag to embed it from my HD? I couldn't find anything specific to album art in that link, though i only skimmed, apologies if i missed it!


----------



## ramonovski (Sep 4, 2011)

I think I don't got it...

You can: 

- Import individually image files from your HD and categorize them as front cover, back cover, artist, logo, etc.
But I'm not really sure if you can import a whole (local) package of images.
- Fetch album art from sources (Amazon, Discogs, FreeDB, MusicBrainz) and then save in your HD.

As I said posts above, I'm a new Puddletag user, so maybe I'm missing a lot of hot features.


----------

